# I'm so happy



## srpwildrose (Jul 7, 2005)

Rhapsody's Party Girl







She is AMHR/Shetland registered.

I am so lucky to own such a beautilful mare.





She got a GRAND CHAMPION ribbon at her 1st show last weekend

in Marshalltown, IA.

Thanks Sherry and Linda Seddon. They have some really fantastic ponies.


----------



## Devon (Jul 7, 2005)

Very nice i cant really see her though


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 7, 2005)

Congrats...can't wait to see more pics of her!


----------



## Lewella (Jul 7, 2005)

She's even prettier in person!









Congratulations again!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 8, 2005)

Congradulations


----------



## kaykay (Jul 8, 2005)

congratulations!


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you all


----------



## Bluerocket (Jul 8, 2005)

pretty!!

jj


----------



## Linda_H (Jul 10, 2005)

you have a gorgeous girl there I remember her from a video I have. I bought a filly who was with her and Party girl stood out as a pretty little girl

I was tempted to buy 2! I love Linda & Cheryl's ponies my little girl is a delight and very affectionate

enjoy!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 14, 2005)

She is beautiful.. Congrats!


----------



## Secret Hills Ranch (Jul 17, 2005)

Cute, cute!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 26, 2005)

She is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## 4mymirage (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 28, 2005)

congrats





shes beautiful!


----------

